# diagnosed with cardial hemangiosarcoma



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

stryker said:


> My 7 yr Golden . I was told at emergency clinic after my dog had to have pericardialcentesis if I took him home he would die by next morning. I was in such shock just wanted them to save him & I could take him to my own vet next morning. He was back to normal by morning but took him to my vet. They could not find anything wrong with him. Said only way to know for sure was one place in my state for dog cardiologists It has been 16 weeks & hes never had one symptom of anything.Took him for second physical & only thing new was he gained weight because he got more spoiled ! Was he misdiagnosed ?


Possibly. Did they do any type of imaging?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gracelynn (Sep 14, 2021)

He had ultrasound at emergency clinic but couldn't tell anything from that. Was told he had cardial hemangiosarcoma & it would have spread to other organs already. Hes never vomited, lost energy, not even a loose stool, which would be normal for him.My vet thinks it could be idiopathic , & caused by the heartworm medicine I gave him day before . I was hesitant because it was new & treated so many things alot of toxins. Anyway I don't leave him bei I am so afraid he might need the procedure done again ? But how could he have an aggressive cancer & be perfectly normal fir 4 months ???


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I am not an expert, but FWIW, if IS/WAS hemangio it usually moves pretty quickly and I’d be very surprised if in the four months since diagnosis, he hadn't had several more episodes, if he was even still alive.​​We had a post a few months ago where someone posted a similar experience. She didn’t care for our suggestions and the thread went south and she abandoned the forum before we could find out how things ended, but here‘s a link to that thread in case there’s anything helpful here: none​​There was a similar post about (I assume) splenetic hemangio that was misdiagnosed. Hemangiosarcoma suspected, Hudson is 2​​Obviously I can’t say for sure that your dog doesn’t have hemangio, or explain what caused the fluid around his heart, but yes, I think it’s possible that the first vet _may_ have been too quick to diagnose hemangio (and I certainly hope that’s the case!).​


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Also no expert, but also agree that its wonderful your pup has been doing well. Did they see fluid around the heart on the ultrasound, and did they do the pericardiocentesis? If he truly had an effusion (fluid around the heart) and it was due to cancer, that often recurs and causes challenges quickly.

I do hope that this is a happy case of a different and less serious diagnosis!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What was the HW meds you gave him?

If the HW meds caused the symptoms, did your Vet report it to the manufacturer?


----------



## gracelynn (Sep 14, 2021)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Also no expert, but also agree that its wonderful your pup has been doing well. Did they see fluid around the heart on the ultrasound, and did they do the pericardiocentesis? If he truly had an effusion (fluid around the heart) and it was due to cancer, that often recurs and causes challenges quickly.
> 
> I do hope that this is a happy case of a different and less serious diagnosis!


Thanks for your well wishes. Yes he had the pericentesis done. I have so much anxiety about it happening again I have only left him since July, even with my husband with him for up to 20 minutes Stayed close to homeAbout driving him crazy ! I just wonder how long it would be before I can assume he doesn't have cancer. I would just think he would have some kind of illness or difference in him, 
Hes had 2 physicals with my vet & all blood work, everything is normal . They tell me to get back to normal life but I don't know if its 6 months or more or what before it would be safe to say it isn't cancer ?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

This is probably between you and your vet. I would try to find an oncologist and get a definite diagnosis or not, that way you’re not sitting in limbo. Hemangio is unfortunately insidious and sneaky.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

For what it's worth I found a scientific article that said _"Due to its highly invasive nature, the prognosis of cardiac hemangiosarcoma is reported to be poor with a reported median survival time (MST) of *7 days in non-treated dogs*, between 42 days and 5 months in dogs with surgical removal of the tumor only, 139 days in dogs with chemotherapy only and between 175 days and 189 days in dogs with surgical removal of the tumor and conventional chemotherapy."_

Based on what you've told us, I still think it's very unlikely that cardiac hemangiosarcoma that has only been "treated" with fluid removal would not have killed your dog by now. That said, as others have mentioned, the only way to know for sure would be x-rays or ultrasound and/or a consultation with a cardiologist.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I also want to say that I am no expert either, but 24 years ago my heart and soul dog, Nikki died of cardiac hemangiosarcoma. She was about 11 years old.

It started out with mild episodes of fatigue, and built up to periods of "fainting" upon excitement or exertion. After several vet visits and finally a referral to a specialist she was diagnosed. In between the episodes she was completely normal.

The time between the first symptoms and her death was probably 6 weeks. We didn't do any special treatment. Nothing was suggested to us. Tumor removal wasn't an option because of the location in her heart and because this was 24 years ago the medical knowledge just wasn't available.

I completely understand the panic you are feeling. The "fainting" episodes became more and more frequent and our vet warned us that she could go quickly and not wake up after an episode or it could end up being rather gruesome. It haunted us night and day with both my husband and I getting physically ill because we were so worried about her until we ultimately made the decision for euthanasia. 24 years later and I'm still getting tearful thinking about it. It's a truly horrible disease.

I'm sending my most fervent wishes and prayers that your dog has been misdiagnosed.


----------



## gracelynn (Sep 14, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> This is probably between you and your vet. I would try to find an oncologist and get a definite diagnosis or not, that way you’re not sitting in limbo. Hemangio is unfortunately insidious and sneaky.


I was told only way to know is a cardiologist, my vet has done bloodwork because they said it was cardial hemangiosarcoma.And there is no cure with a life span of 1 - 3 months even with surgery which is very risky. I would not put him thru that under those circumstances. Unless it is considered an emergency referral from vet very long waiting time for a dog cardiologist in my state.And my vet does not think its necessary but up to me of course.


pawsnpaca said:


> For what it's worth I found a scientific article that said _"Due to its highly invasive nature, the prognosis of cardiac hemangiosarcoma is reported to be poor with a reported median survival time (MST) of *7 days in non-treated dogs*, between 42 days and 5 months in dogs with surgical removal of the tumor only, 139 days in dogs with chemotherapy only and between 175 days and 189 days in dogs with surgical removal of the tumor and conventional chemotherapy."_
> 
> Based on what you've told us, I still think it's very unlikely that cardiac hemangiosarcoma that has only been "treated" with fluid removal would not have killed your dog by now. That said, as others have mentioned, the only way to know for sure would be x-rays or ultrasound and/or a consultation with a cardiologist.


Thank You for taking the time to respond. I have read similar things. That is why I am so unsure. The vet that saw him at emergency clinic was not someone I was comfortable with. Just kept wanting us to sign papers they could do 2 pages of tests for $1800 , but wouldn't show what was wrong? Already told us it was a tumor on his heart. Wouldn't even treat him until my husband gave them $650. But said he was in critical condition!! Then while we were trying to understand everything asked them to remove the fluid & save his life ! Then signed papers that we wanted him resesitated if necessary for an extra $150. Then said well if we don't want to spend the money they could just euthinize him now. I just lost it. We are 70, only have Social Security but would spend everything we could, Even borrowing against our home !! So think because of his breed & symptoms just made an easy diagnosis. I would never go back there. We have one other emergency clinic within an hour. All information from the clinic was forwarded to my vet. At this point she thinks there is nothing that hasn't been done , she has seen him 6 times Two very good physicals, all testing she thought necessary.Nothing except seeing the cardiologist would show anything. He has always been perfectly normal except for needing the fluid removed. He didn't have a single symptom ,like lack of appetite before either. I feel better each day . Hes never been away from me more then 4 hours. Sleeps with us, follows me all day. I know someday I will lose him but just can't imagine it yet! He had just turned 7 week before.I have had alot of problems with anxiety & depression, for things in my life & Ive never had a dog know my emotions & be able to keep me from panic attacks better then a medicine !! It has helped putting thoughts in words so Thank You !


pawsnpaca said:


> For what it's worth I found a scientific article that said _"Due to its highly invasive nature, the prognosis of cardiac hemangiosarcoma is reported to be poor with a reported median survival time (MST) of *7 days in non-treated dogs*, between 42 days and 5 months in dogs with surgical removal of the tumor only, 139 days in dogs with chemotherapy only and between 175 days and 189 days in dogs with surgical removal of the tumor and conventional chemotherapy."_
> 
> Based on what you've told us, I still think it's very unlikely that cardiac hemangiosarcoma that has only been "treated" with fluid removal would not have killed your dog by now. That said, as others have mentioned, the only way to know for sure would be x-rays or ultrasound and/or a consultation with a cardiologist.





pawsnpaca said:


> For what it's worth I found a scientific article that said _"Due to its highly invasive nature, the prognosis of cardiac hemangiosarcoma is reported to be poor with a reported median survival time (MST) of *7 days in non-treated dogs*, between 42 days and 5 months in dogs with surgical removal of the tumor only, 139 days in dogs with chemotherapy only and between 175 days and 189 days in dogs with surgical removal of the tumor and conventional chemotherapy."_
> 
> Based on what you've told us, I still think it's very unlikely that cardiac hemangiosarcoma that has only been "treated" with fluid removal would not have killed your dog by now. That said, as others have mentioned, the only way to know for sure would be x-rays or ultrasound and/or a consultation with a cardiologist.





brianne said:


> I also want to say that I am no expert either, but 24 years ago my heart and soul dog, Nikki died of cardiac hemangiosarcoma. She was about 11 years old.
> 
> It started out with mild episodes of fatigue, and built up to periods of "fainting" upon excitement or exertion. After several vet visits and finally a referral to a specialist she was diagnosed. In between the episodes she was completely normal.
> 
> ...





brianne said:


> I also want to say that I am no expert either, but 24 years ago my heart and soul dog, Nikki died of cardiac hemangiosarcoma. She was about 11 years old.
> 
> It started out with mild episodes of fatigue, and built up to periods of "fainting" upon excitement or exertion. After several vet visits and finally a referral to a specialist she was diagnosed. In between the episodes she was completely normal.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing. My dog did not have a single symptom except when he started breathing hard & we got him to clinic & they removed the fluid from heart sack. They told us he had cardiac hemangiosarcoma said there is no cure & we could just euthinize him now . We asked them to just save his life so we even could understand what was happening. They said if we took him home he would die by morning. So we would rather it was with us & just wanted to give him a chance. By morning he was totally normal & has been since. He has never fainted , vomited, lack of energy normal. It has been 16 weeks & 4 days. I can't believe if we had listened to them we would have killed him & hes perfect. We would never let him suffer if he would have started having problems, we would not put him through anything. I don't know how he would have never even been sick for over 4 months with an aggressive cancer he would be here & fine so feel better every day


----------



## gracelynn (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for sharing stories & advice. I will post an update hopefully over holidays of him still with me. This was taken yesterday. Stryker


----------



## gracelynn (Sep 14, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What was the HW meds you gave him?
> 
> If the HW meds caused the symptoms, did your Vet report it to the manufacturer?


The heartworm medicine was Simparica Trio . Yes my vet did everything they do, would not tell me any specifics about of any other people thought it caused anything. The clinic I go to has several different Vets there.That is who I bought prescription from. Im not trying to say anything bad about this medicine. Every person & animal can react differently to something & there is no proof , but obviously I would never give it to another dog. He was supposed to start it the prior month & I am so afraid of too many toxins the pets get that I don't treat him with anything orally for fleas or ticks ,in past was only for heartworm. I have done alot of research since on this medicine & people have found thier dog dead the next day.Wouldnt have known if they had pericardial effusion ??. If I hadn't been with my dog he would have died he went from no signs of anything with in 15 minutes to struggling to breathe.We rushed him to clinic , thinking maybe he was choking on something ? I had given him medi almost exactly 24 hours prior. Also read that this was market & then taken off for 4 years ? First year I was given it. Please don't think I am saying people shouldn't use this , Like I said there is no proof so everyone has to be careful & make own decisions, but my vet thinks it is likely he had this reaction. I have been very careful about what I had given him, for food, fewest toxins of any kind so he would not be used to a prescription with all this treats. Heartworm,fleas, ticks & other worms. alot ?!. Sorry for got I hadn't answered you


----------



## cats32669 (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm so sorry you and your pup when through this health scare! My Golden, Nanuk, passed away from splenic hemangiosarcoma this past April. He was diagnosed back in July 2020 when his spleen ruptured and underwent an emergency splenectomy followed by chemotherapy. He survived 10 months after diagnosis. It had already spread to his liver by the time he was diagnosed, but it never spread after diagnosis. He eventually passed from a slow bleed. I'm not a vet, but from my understanding and what Nanuk's primary vet and oncologist told me, the only way to truly diagnose hemangiosarcoma is a biopsy of the tumor. That being said, after Nanuk's initial diagnosis, he underwent several tests to determine if the cancer spread or not and the exact location of the tumor on his spleen. He had an echocardiogram, chest x-rays, ultrasound, and a CT scan. The tests were done at different times based on where we were in the process of determining treatment options in the beginning. But, the most important test related to your situation would be the echocardiogram, which was conducted and reviewed by a cardiologist. I know it can be expensive, but it may be worth considering seeing a cardiologist and getting an echo done. Even if it isn't hemangiosarcoma, it could be something else that may be not be as fast acting and is treatable.

I hope you're able to figure it out and that your pup is okay!!


----------

